# Anybody have info on Hohner's Hg-330



## GizmoJunior (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello fellow SSOers!

I few years back, for my sixteenth birthday, I received a Hohner Hg-330 classical guitar. I don't really know anything about it except that it was made by hand in 1978? One of my mom's old boyfriends had purchased it at a flea market and gave it to me as a gift.

If anybody has any info on it, I would greatly appreciate it. 

I don't have access to a camera at the moment but I'll try and post some pics up soon.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hallic (Dec 4, 2013)

all i know is that Hohner make melodica and harmonicas


----------

